# Can horses eat parsnips?



## CxLBx (9 May 2010)

as the title says really...  took Catchie out for a lovely hack in the sunshine this afternoon after schooling and there was a wheelbarrow with loads of parsnips in outside a house with a notice saying "home grown - please help yourself!" so i picked a few up but am not sure wether horses can eat them or not so decided to ask instead of just going ahead and giving him one. i can't see them being that different to carrots but still.... 

Thanks,
CxLBx


----------



## Alexart (9 May 2010)

Mine love them, we hide them in their haylage in the winter to give them something to do!!


----------



## galaxy (9 May 2010)

yup

although I always found any horse of mine can be fussy about if they're "in season" I've found!  Although I just given left overs to someone elses who've gobbled them up!  I must just have that effect on making horses connosieurs!!


----------



## stroppymare153 (9 May 2010)

sure can!  they are Ben's favouritest things ever!   Donkey hated them though - the only food she would spit out


----------



## Chailin (9 May 2010)

yes they can.
 if you google (piosonous plants for horses) it comes up with a really good web. cant remember of hand name but it has everything they can and cant eat hope this helps


----------



## somethingorother (9 May 2010)

I've sound some to be fussy about them.... so i would just eat them all myself! I love parsnips! What a lovely person leaving them there for free like that  

But nopes, they seem a bit like marmite to horses, some love them and some won't touch them.

mmmm...


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (9 May 2010)

Someone told me the other day that they were great for weight gain, not sure how true it is though?!?
x


----------



## mickey (9 May 2010)

My boy loves parsnips. I often slice them up and mix into his feed.
Sometimes he gets a loose swede on his stable floor (no nibble at) but he doesn't seem to like that as much as parsnips.


----------



## Donkeymad (9 May 2010)

Never had a donkey refuse a parsnip yet. Not had any horse or pony refuse them either


----------



## Dubsie (9 May 2010)

One of our two ponies loves them, the other loathes them. Bit like marmite IMO!


----------



## Puppy (9 May 2010)

Yes, they can, and many do. But be aware that they will cause weight gain, and are high in sugar, so not suitable for good doers/lami prone horses/those on boxrest.


----------



## Tharg (9 May 2010)

Do they have more/less sugar than carrots?


----------

